# NEWBIE searching for my pup ???



## elfran5 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone
I am new here and looking for some help and advice.

So I met some puppies 2 nights ago, drove 30miles to meet them. I bonded with a male pup and named him on the spot, said yes and offered to bank transfer a deposit.
I ordered my crate/got a tag engraved etc etc

Spent a fortune basically and then...did lots more research, things sunk in.
The breeder said it was the first time she had done this. The parents were gorgeous and lovely BUT they haven't had DNA testing etc.
The mom is 'kennel club registered red cocker spaniel' and a working farm dog and the dad is also plus he does agility. This all sounds good right?

I read that they should be really tested though?

So this has all put me off, plus she wants £750 for the pup and im thinking if I spend my savings on it and then I end up with a massive vet bill or the dog is suffering! well I cant be doing that. The puppy could be fine but its risky?

So I have been trying to find another breeder locally. I live in South Lincs. I have googled, looked on selling pages etc etc, they all sell quick!

So do I continue and buy my beautiful boy (untested) or do I hold on and keep trying? 

I cant understand why they are so expensive either? I mean a pure breed can be half the price? 

I just happen to absolutely love these dogs and so do my children, such lovely temperaments.

ALSO I should say that she wanted me to collect him asap and I couldn't until 22nd but shes off on holiday before then....she didn't tell me this until I paid:/ we have Hospital visits far away and couldn't leave him!

Any advise for a newbie?
Please help me find my little pup


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would the breeder do the tests now??


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

We walked away in similar circumstances. Saw a lovely girl, would have been perfect timing over the summer, but the mum hadn't been tested and the dad belonged to someone else. Had to wait a couple of days while the breeder checked about the testing and it was hard to call her and say no,but we did. That said I'm sure we would have made the pup welcome and happy in our home whatever. For our family it was the right decision, and the extra couple of months we waited helped with the £££ too. The breeder we ended up using tends to have a waiting list, but for us he was worth the wait. 

Hope it all works out well for you whatever you decide.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We walked away in the same circumstances too, although we had not yet paid a deposit. I had asked to see the eye certificate before we visited, and when they asked the stud dog's owner for it, they were told that actually he had not been tested, so they had to pass that news on to us. We did a lot of research, spoke to vets etc but just decided it was not worth the risk and possible upset.


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Is you live in lincs it should be fairly easy to find another poo, there seems to be quite a few breeders in that area. We are travelling up there tomorrow to collect our poo.

Kirsty and Phil's manta is location, location, location

Mine is research, research, research

Hard decision to make I'm sure. Yes they are expensive when compared to other breeds, hence why you need to be truly sure and happy with your choice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a minefield and it is great that you are thinking about it all so carefully.
I walked away from a pup in the summer because I was not happy with the health testing, what was said and what was did not seem to be the same thing at all.
I then found out via posts on here that the dog I was told was Kiki's sire and had seen certification for, could not have been the sire as two apricot dogs could not have produced an all black litter...
So for Dot I went with a breeder who had recommendations from others and health testing.
Good luck in your search. In the end you do the best you can for your future dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's very hard, as you will fall in love with every puppy you see.
It will bring you peace of mind and reassurance if you know you are going to bringing home a healthy well bred puppy....
And as you say, you are paying plenty of money for your choice of dog, so a healthy pup is essential and not too much to ask from a breeder who is charging these prices for their pups.
Enjoy looking and researching and deciding on mix, colour, *** etc.
No need to rush - it is well worth waiting for the right one.
I waited for my ruby, I was on the breeders list before ruby had even been conceived.


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

The breeder that I used said both her poodle and cocker had both had the various DNA tests and that she had the certificates, however upon going to see and pick him from the litter, I was so caught up in the moment that I forgot to ask her to show me the certificates. 

So I went away totally in love and in believing they must've been tested as she had said so and breeds these pups for a living. Paid the deposit and started my countdown to collecting him. 

4 weeks later and I went to collect him, she gave me a list of the KC reg family (he isn't registered), the puppy pack etc. talked me through some advice etc etc. and I went away totally forgetting about the DNA certs again. 

Everything seems to be fine with my little boy, however in the back of my mind I always have that thought that I really must contact her for copies. Otherwise I plan to think about getting it done myself just for peace of mind. 

In a nutshell, it's a risk you take, one which I accidentally took, but one I wouldn't take back for the world


----------



## elfran5 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
My mind is in a twist about it.
The problem being that I have paid my deposit, and the breeder has just informed me that I need to pick him up asap as she is going away! he is 11weeks now I think (born 22nd July).
I already feel like he's 'ours' but I keep hearing this PRA/FA testing etc.
I would get him tested myself but isn't that going to cost me an extra £100-£200? 
I just want to get him now and bring him home, but at the same time it seems foolish.
My mom said that any dog can get ill/have DNA issues and its the risk you take. BUT for that much money I could get any pup, maybe for even less:/
I have found other tested pups locally but non of them appeal to me half as much as he does.
He is red/apricot. If the parents are super healthy and have had no issues is this a good thing or could they be carriers and never develop issues themselves?
El


----------



## MEZ (Oct 6, 2013)

Personally, I would not go there! It is way too risky. If one dog is a carrier, he or she has to be mated with a DNA tested clear dog, for there to be no risk to future puppies. As yours has not had the tests at all, for all you know, they could both carry this gene. I would hold out, there will be others who you will fall in love with. I was so indecisive, I put 2 deposits down against 2 pups because I couldnt make up my mind. Why rush these things, they will be your life for possible 15 yrs and I feel health is the most important thing, above looks.


----------



## elfran5 (Oct 10, 2013)

Also apparently the pups have been checked over by a vet and passed with flying colours if that means anything?
They have been micro chipped and vaccinated/flea'd/wormed but no insurance or anything else. No offer of help if anything does happen. She said she is looking forward to getting her kitchen back:/ where the pups are at the moment. She also seemed busy and I felt like I was taking up her time in the hour I spent with the pups. My eldest tried to talk to her and she was disinterested and did impatient laughs when I was struggling between picking the girl or boy:/ I guess that's just some people for you and she obviously has a busy life and needed to get on.

BUT when I read what other breeders offer it puts her to shame if im honest. Only I didn't want to go on a waiting list and a lot have turned me down as I have children.

She didn't ask me anything, I guess she just wants rid so they can go on their Jolly's.

I guess the main issue is the £750 I am paying her...
I love the pup, hes perfect for us. But I feel she is asking too much for what she is offering. I think its the colour that has added to the price maybe as they are apricot/reds.

El


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

elfran5, saw you post the other night, but didn't want to try to write back by my iPhone. I had to convert what 750 pounds is in US money. $1196 is a lot for a cockapoo puppy. I only paid $850 and that's the going rate in Florida. At least with the breeders I talked to. I wanted to stay "local". 

As for the testing, all the breeders I talked to didn't do the testing. Even my breeder I went with doesn't do the testing. She does have an area in her house for the dogs and always took time with me. I went to her house 3 times and all three times felt welcome. All her dogs I met were well behaved. She also didn't have the puppies in her "kitchen". She had them in a place for the mother and puppies could be fed in the right way. Also I could contact her anytime and even now I can call or email her with questions. She always responds.

As for the tests, you may prevent some of diseases but not all that a dog can get. What I would be concerned about is how the pup is being raised in the first 8 weeks. If this breeder is to "busy" to be with you while you are at the house, what will she be like if you have questions after you pick the pup up and get it home? 

My pup did have two vet checks, first set of shot, flea and worm stuff done before she left the breeders. Piper was given a clean bill of health when we took her home. The way I see it now it's my responsibility to keep Piper healthy..


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you having this stress at what should be a really happy time, you cannot guarantee against every illness but you can guarantee that your pup will never get PRA and go blind if the testing has been done, the vet check just shows that at this time the pup is a healthy weight with no current issues. Unfortunately this breeder sounds typical of those that are now choosing to breed cockapoo' s just to make extra money without knowing much about them. Maybe if it takes her a while to get her kitchen back she won't do it again, you should feel the breeder would be there for you if you had any problems and sadly it doesn't sound like she would be. Does she own the stud? If not is there a chance he has been tested, perhaps she could put you in touch with his owner? I would look elsewhere otherwise but it is your choice, good luck.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wanted to draw your attention to this thread posted by a member on here whose dog did infact go blind 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13246


----------



## elfran5 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thanks guys x*

Thank you for all of the messages, it has helped in what has been such a confusing time.
I am one of these people that worries I guess. I like to know as much as I can and I thought I knew enough about Cockapoo's and then came across all these health things.
My Mom and Sister (sister works at a pet place) have been saying 'all' dogs can get genetic disorders/health issues, its pot luck:/ but I don't want to pay all that money for a poor puppy that could get something that could be prevented in the first place by not breeding!!!

Truth be told ive considered asking her to lower the price so that I can put the money to DNA testing myself! but I know what the answer will be! (im sure she has plenty of 'stand by' buyers as these dogs are popular.

My reasons for wanting one are not for the designer element. It is for the hypoallergenic factor and the temperament. I love spaniels and poodles, and I know they are good with children and make a lovely addition to a family.

I don't feel as connected to other breeds of dogs somehow. I have grown up with plenty to know! 


My Mom thinks I should just go for it (I am due to pick him up this next couple of days) and stop over analysing everything. 

You're right though, this should be a special and exciting time, picking our puppy and bringing him home.

I have seen another pup but only females available she is £100 cheaper and has PRA testing from the Sire. Not tested for anything else.

The seller says that they offer a lifetime of help and would take dog back at any age if any problems. They are hobby breeders but sound responsible and have bred before.

The pups are only 4 weeks old at the moment so we would have to wait.

Either way, buying any dog I guess could be a risk but at least that PRA ruled out.

Thanks again x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

this must be really hard decision for you and I understand how hard it must be to considering walking away from puppy you already like, but you have to be sure, that it is the right puppy for you and you will not regret your decision.
We are very lucky, our breeder is also a hobby breeder and I do trust her 1000%, she's honest, supportive and she loves her dogs and puppies more than you could imagine...and I think that's what you want from a breeder, you want to know they are breeding for all the right reasons and not only for money and that they will be there for you to help or give an advice if you need it


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you know anything at all about the parents of the mum and dad. If they have been tested then she might not have thought it worth testing mum and dad as the pups should be PRA clear too.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

You can check on the Kennel Club website, so there could be a chance that all 4 grandparents are clear (not carriers), but even so I'd be inclined to go with the more supportive breeder. 

Whatever you decide I'm sure once the puppy is home with you you'll love hm to bits.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's an awful lot of money for a puppy that has not been pra tested. It must be so hard for you when you have fallen in love. I'm sure you will come to the right decision though.


----------



## elfran5 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone

so I made the heart-breaking decision to not have him
the main reason being the breeders attitude.
The fact that I couldn't pick him up this week without causing myself a lot of hassle and leaving the dog while I am back and forth at hospital appoints....one being 3 hrs away!

When I viewed the pup I mentioned the hosp appoints and she agrred that I shouldn't collect pup until afterwards.

So I paid my deposit and said I would pick him up on 22nd, for them to say, sorry you have to pick him up this week as we are off on holiday! they didn't tell me this at the viewing!

what breeder has puppies and books a foreign holiday when they are 11 weeks old!!!!

so I felt like I had no choice, until I saw all the stuff on PRA etc and then I felt more worried about this breeder!!

so I text her and said I cant do this early pick up so please release him out to someone else 
she responded very angrily and said I have wasted her time so therefore wont get all of my money back!

The argument continued and I said this was her fault anyway for not mentioning the holiday dates...

she said I shouldn't have expected her to keep the dogs for that long!!! he would only be 12 weeks!!!! poor thing!!

I think I have had a lucky escape she is vile!!! 

Imagine if I had bought him and then had a problem!

so here I sit with an empty crate empty dog bed and feeling sad

But then relieved at the same time!!!

I have spoken to a lovely breeder, he is a hobby breeder and seriously loves his dogs! and the pups. I am seeing them weds but they are girls, I wanted a boy. He wants less money and his dogs are PRA tested and he has had a previously healthy litter. He doesn't jab them etc but does worm/flea and insure. I cant have one until mid-end Nov if I chose to.

Thanks again for all the advise

El x


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad you've come to a descision and I'm sure the next four weeks will pass quickly.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

4 weeks will go by really quickly, don't worry  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

elfran5 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> so I made the heart-breaking decision to not have him
> the main reason being the breeders attitude.
> ...


I have just now read this and I am glad you waited. Even the smaller problems that come with a dog that it's not well bred are hard. Jake has socializing issues, he had skin issues a terrible coat and digestion issues. 
Where I live you are not getting a dog for under $1800 and if it is red even more. One lady is selling a merle for 3000$ For me any cockapoo under that price around here is not tested and probably from either a puppy mill or a home breeder who is just cranking them out 
I had to go to another state to get a decent dog willow at a half way decent price. 
Good luck with your baby. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well just based on how the lady acted, you made the right decision.


----------

